# How to feed them veggies



## Emily Starton (Jun 23, 2018)

My kids don't like eating vegetables. What do you do when your kids don't like to eat veggies?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 23, 2018)

Give them PR.

I've washed them up, or mix them in with different foods.  Right now my kiddo love just about anything covered in a red curry sauce.  And other times all he eats is gold fish.


----------



## E tank (Jun 24, 2018)

One word...cheese...


----------



## Emily Starton (Jul 3, 2018)

Try mixing it with meat. Let's say dumpling, make it a mixture of dumpling and a little portion of meat. Do it again without the meat. Don't reveal to them immediately. Do it little by little.


----------



## TheScientist (Jul 12, 2018)

If they like Star Wars, try showing them the Grocery Store Wars video on Youtube. Obi Wan Cannoli might help.


----------



## LG1ALBERTA (Jul 14, 2018)

Try juicing your veggies and fruit. 

If your kids like apple and orange juice try this one-

4 whole apples
2 whole carrots
2 oranges 

Juice them up and then it'll come out as orange juice. Then gradually increase the amount of veggie/fruit ratio. 

Even let your kids pick 2 fresh fruits from the grocery store and one veggie you want them to try ( parents choose this if your kid does not want veggies)
make it a fun activity of making juice and then explain where it all comes from once they are comfortable on veggies and fruit.

I highly recommend watching "Fat, sick and nearly dead" on Netflix, its about benefits of juicing proven.


----------

